# Shell tanker Myrina



## davy k (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi folks 
myrina ran aground in the mersey in 1976 after she was blown of her berth at tranmere in a severe gale .I just wondered if any members on here had any photos of the incident and her refloating ,cheers Davy.


----------

